# East Mids Meet #10 - September 17th - 1pm - SUNDAY!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Straight off the heels of the August meet I'm posting the dates up for the September ones, get your diaries ready!

The main Sunday meet is going to be on the 17th September which is again a Sunday. I know it's the day after the APS open day but the 10th which I had planned for is the Elvington Air Museum meet so changed to avoid the clash. I Just so you can see it here at the same time, the evening meet will be Thursday 28st September.

So the usual meet time of 1pm will be the same, as is the start and end pubs of the Woodend and the Snipe, details are below. There will be a cruise on the Sunday which will hopefully be 60 ish miles again taking about 2 hours, followed by drinks and food is required at the end pub. So make sure you have petrol enough for the whole cruise, makes it easier then trying to stop us all for someone to fill up!

I know the weather will start to get worse now entering September but just an advance note that the East Mids meets will continue every month and will not be rained off at all. Just so you lot all know anyway, I'll always be there rain or shine!

*Again I'm going to mention about PMR radios, if everyone can bring them or acquire / buy a set that would help. If you get a set then also bring both if you can lend the spair handset to anyone who's not got one. I've now got 4 in all myself so should have enough to go round. Last month's cruise was a right laugh chatting all the way round!*

Possible route, to include Chatsworth grounds. It's going to be about 60 miles start to finish, so should take 2 hours max to get round.










*Start Point... Meeting 1pm - Depart 1.30pm* 
*The Woodend Inn
Chesterfield Road, Huthwaite, Nottinghamshire NG17 2QJ*

*End Point... Ending about 3.30 - 4.00pm* 
*The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

Who's up for this then?

*Nem
TTK
TTDunc
TThriller*

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Nick,

How you doing ?

Just noticed the date,for the next meet , it's the sameday as the Elvington Air musem trip & i had planned to go up there.

Also contacted Audi about re-mapping they said it will invaldidate my warranty so,i've decided to hold on fire and have the re-mapping done next july when warranty ends.

See you soon

Kev (TTK)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Changed back to the 17th then to avoid clashing with Leg's meet.

Going to change the evening meet to the week after also to spread it out a bit.

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok for me


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok for me


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok for me too ,

thanks Nick

see you on the 17th chaps.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

The date's a bit far off for me to tell yet if I'll be free. I'm still trying to catch up on all the non-TT jobs I haven't been doing for that last few months!!!!

If I'm there I'll have a pair of PMR's with me

Dave


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Unfortunately I'll be travelling back from the north of Scotland - how about a slight route deviation............via Inverness?

Hoping to be back at a meet soon but at the moment weekends are a little precious what with weekdays being spent in the North East.


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry Nick - cant make the 17th as I am going to The Lakes District for a weekend break. Should be a good drive for the TT.

Hope to make the November meet.
Cheers

John


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi mate.

my TT goes tomorrow so im going to be TT'less until the MKII lands at the end sept/ start of oct.

If you dont mind someone in a crappy A3 (unless i can get them to give me a real car) then i might be able to attend.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> my TT goes tomorrow so im going to be TT'less until the MKII lands at the end sept/ start of oct.
> 
> If you dont mind someone in a crappy A3 (unless i can get them to give me a real car) then i might be able to attend.


Come down in the A3 mate, Duncan came in his A4 last meet as he's sold his TT also in preparation for his MK2.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've planned a new route to include Chatsworth. It's going to work out at 60 miles, and will take about 2 hours max to get round.

What's everyone think then?

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I returned the A3 i couldnt live with it. got an A4 :lol:

I'll will apply for leave and get the required forms filled in and stamped by the wife.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I returned the A3 i couldnt live with it. got an A4 :lol:
> 
> I'll will apply for leave and get the required forms filled in and stamped by the wife.


Stunning mate!

What you think about the planned route?

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I need a map, as i wont drive to you to come back up if that makes sense. I'll have a look tonight.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, cool. If people want to join up somewhereon the route or leave part way round thats fine.

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Nick just seen the map sorry don't think i will come there is too much driving inc the cruise for me to come from Kettering and be back by 6.00pm might see you Saturday at APS for the open day, meet Ed and the lads yesterday to have my work done they invited me down plus they said they would fit me a osir gear ring if i pick one up from TT Shop. 
pic of my new miltec


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Would you come if I changed the route back to the 60 mile one? I'm thinking it may be a better idea.

*Route now changed back to the 60 mile one, map coming soon in the first post.*

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Map now up in the first post of the thread!

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Nick can not do this Sunday meet only got back from France on weeks holiday yesterday and as usual to much back log to sort out at work,but will see you at the Thursday eve meet have a good one.


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Nick,

How many people are meeting up today ?

Hope you had a good day yesterday ?

see you later

Kev (TTK)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not too sure mate.

Maybe 4 or 5 I think, see how it goes.

The Sun is out and shining tho, so should be a stunning cruise.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well many thanks to Kev (TTK) for joining me on the cruise today. Shame nobody else managed to get as the weather was stunning, possibly the last good cruise this year.

The route was very good and as there was only us two it allowed for a few on route alterations. This route will make the basis for the november cruise as I'm trying to sort something special for my first year as a rep. The October meet is still in planning stage but there will be a cruise as normal but not yet sure exactly where.

We did go through Chatsworth but were not able to stop on the roadside as we have before as they have now put wooden stumps all along the road to stop people pulling over. So one of the alterations I made while out on the run was to go through Hardwick Hall grounds also which is hopefully going to be the main part of the November cruise / photoshoot - clue there as to what I'm planning 

Anyway, from today...




























Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Nick,

Thanks for the cruise yesterday, it was a real shame no-one else turned up,
Hardwick Hall looks ideal for the Nov meet , to incl a photoshoot with the cars surrounded by those impressive walls will be something to look forward to.
If you are still interested in me sorting out "The Peaks TT" as a possible for the Oct cruise ,let me know & i get it sorted so we can look over it on Sept 28th.

Pics from yesterday look good , are there any more of my car ? he,he !!

Kev (TTK)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just for you Kev...




























Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Nick

Thanks Mate ,

See you next week,

Kev (TTK)


----------

